# Floral Jewelry



## debodun (Feb 8, 2018)

With Valentine's day coming up, I'm posting floral themed jewelry. On Valentine's Day, if my computer is working, I'll post other holiday-related jewelry.


----------



## debodun (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## debodun (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## debodun (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## debodun (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## debodun (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## debodun (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 8, 2018)

I think I like the one shaped like a leaf with all the multi color stones. So hard to decide they are all so beautiful. You must have some huge collection. 





debodun said:


> View attachment 48307View attachment 48308View attachment 48309View attachment 48310View attachment 48311


----------



## debodun (Feb 8, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> You must have some huge collection.



I DO! Probably thousands of pieces - pendants, brooches, rings, necklaces, pins, bracelets, etc. I started collecting in my 20s, whatever caught my eye, so probably over 40 years worth. Not so much since mom passed and I stopped going to every garage sale. Now I'm more interested getting rid if things, but not most of the jewelry. At least a dozen or so jewelry boxes don't take up much room.
 I have a few pieces out for sale, but either no one is interested or it gets stolen, which sours me on selling small items that can easily "walk away".

These are just my "crosses". I'm not going to post over 260 individual items of religious jewelry knowing how people feel about that these days.


----------

